# Still on track for analog TV cutoff



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

With HDTV sets in over half of American homes, we're still on track for analog TV broadcast cutoff.



> *U.S. DTV Penetration Hits Milestone *
> By Mark Fleischmann January 3, 2008 — Digital television has passed what is arguably its most significant milestone, with DTV sets in half of American homes, says a survey by the Consumer Electronics Association.
> 
> The illustration would have made more sense if there were half a DTV in every American home. But never mind.
> ...


----------



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

Yeah, I read this news a short while ago. I think its a good sign. Aren't some retailers actually posting signs about this cutoff? That's a strategy that retailers could take to sell HDTV's, but anyway its a good sign.


----------



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

MrPorterhouse said:


> Yeah, I read this news a short while ago. I think its a good sign. Aren't some retailers actually posting signs about this cutoff? That's a strategy that retailers could take to sell HDTV's, but anyway its a good sign.


I'm sure the retailers are already yelling this at the top of their lungs! We're getting frequent PSAs in the Houston area about the pending STV cutoff. 

I'm not sure this that reality has sunken in with the general public yet. The build up to greater than half of American homes having an HDTV was likely most attributable (in the beginning) to the natural turnover of consumer electronics with the only replacement TVs being HDTVs. The format switch will continue to gain gravity as the last hold-outs experience the remarkable quality difference in a step up to high def, and more old TV sets die their natural deaths. HDTV converter boxes will fill the gap in the interim, but in the near future, STV sets will go the way of the rotary channel changer knob.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I sure hope the deadline does not get postponed again. Two of our networks are holding out going full power until the last minute.


----------



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

Did you know that the National Telecommunications and Information Administration (NTIA, part of the Department of Commerce) has allocated *$890 million* to ease the transition to HDTV broadcasting? On a first-come first-served basis, American households will be eligible to receive up to two $40 vouchers that can only be used toward the purchase of approved set-top digital converter boxes.

By calling the NTIA request line (1-888-388-2009) or going to www.dtv2009.gov, you you can apply for these vouchers. They're only good for 90 days after your application (mailing after 2/17/08). The converters aren't in stores yet, but don't wait too long or the $890 million may run out. BTW, that's enough for 22.3 million vouchers, or a minimum of 11 million homes!!!

In addition to the digital converter, of course you'll still need digital antenna. The scheduled analog cutoff date is February 17, 2009.

Here's the list of approved converters:
DigitalSTREAM D2A1D10 
DigitalSTREAM D2A1D20 
Zenith DTT900 
Insignia NS-DXA1 
Magnavox TB100MW9 
Philco TB150HH9 
Sansonic FT300A 
Philco TB100HH9 
MicroGEM MG2000 
Sansonic FT300RT 
MaxMedia MMDTVB03 
Apex DT1001 
ECHOSTAR TR-40 
AMTC AT-2016 
Goodmind DTA1000 
CASTi CAX-01 
COSHIP N9900T 
DigitalSTREAM DTX9900


----------



## Captain Crunch (Apr 2, 2007)

> The converters aren't in stores yet, but don't wait too long or the $890 million may run out.


 Considering the nature of the forum Id have to say most of us fixed this problem a while ago.:nerd:


----------



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

Captain Crunch said:


> Considering the nature of the forum Id have to say most of us fixed this problem a while ago.:nerd:


Of course it's not as big of an issue for HTS forum participants. But as a home theater hobbyist, isn't it interesting to note the $1 billion federal government investment in this format switch. Also as we have conversations with non-enthusiasts about the conversion, it's nice to be informed about the issues they will need to confront sooner rather than later!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Those who use DirecTV and Dish Network shouldn't have to worry with a box. Cable companies will furnish their subscribers with boxes if they haven't already. I don't know of too many people who will need a box, other than those who don't have satellite or cable and only watch OTA network channels. There must be more of those out there than I imagine. I think I know of 2 families.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

NTIA Approved List has new brands and models!
http://www.ntiadtv.gov/cecb_list.cfm 

Converter Box Retailers & approved DTV converter boxes with Links to Specs and Pics 
http://www.ezdigitaltv.com/Converter_Box_Retailers.html


----------



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

Just over a year ago, we couldn't image that many people would request HD tuner vouchers from the federal government. After heavy procrastination, we see the government running out of vouchers, delayed boxes hitting some markets and the conversion deadline being pushed back. I don't think this has anything to do with the recessionary times we're going through now... just old fashion foot-dragging.


----------

